# Breaking news: Bonzi Wells will be a Sacramento King



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*From DUKG!*
Bonzi Wells traded to Sacramento



> *Bonzi Wells is a Sacramento King.*
> 
> The Grizzlies exercised an $8 million team option Friday and agreed to trade Wells to Sacramento in a three-team deal involving the Utah Jazz, NBA sources confirmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the heads up, i dont know what to think..


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Bye , Bye Bobby Jackson, you will be missed, thanks for all the great moments..


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

:groucho:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I posted this on a kings board Brooklyn, thanks for heads up, any how i find it funny that O-Tag is going back to Utah


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

great deal for the Kings


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Good move by the Kings. 

Bonzi might not work out, but since he's in the last year of his deal they can take him for a test drive and let him walk next summer if need be.

In the mean time, they plug a big hole at the 2 spot and keep themselves in line for a playoff spot.

Ed O.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I guess Jackson has been injured a lot and I haven't kept up with the Kings all that much, but am I the only person who thinks it's crazy to trade Bobby Jackson for Bonzi Wells? I just see Wells as a very dime a dozen wing these days. Am I just seriously overrating Bobby Jackson?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2114460

Memphis gets Jackson; Jazz reunite with Ostertag
ESPN.com news services

MEMPHIS, Tenn. -- Bonzi Wells is no longer Jerry West's headache.

ESPN.com has confirmed that the Memphis Grizzlies have agreed to exercise an $8 million option and send the disgruntled swingman to the Sacramento Kings in a three-way deal with the Utah Jazz.

The trade was first reported by the Memphis Commercial Appeal.

The deal cannot be announced until the NBA finalizes its collective bargaining agreement.

The Kings will send guard Bobby Jackson to the Grizzlies -- a moved Jackson also confirmed to SportsTicker -- and center Greg Ostertag back to Utah for a second tour of duty with the Jazz.

Utah also would send guard Raul Lopez and Kirk Snyder and forward Chris Borchardt to Memphis.

West, the Grizzlies' president, had been trying to deal the 6-foot-7 Wells since he was removed from the squad during this past season's playoffs. The 29-year-old Wells averaged 10.4 points -- his lowest mark since the 1999-2000 campaign with the Portland Trail Blazers -- in 69 games for the Grizzlies last season.

The 32-year-old Jackson had been a valuable contributor off the Kings' bench in recent seasons but, slowed by numerous injuries, averaged just 12.0 points in 25 games this past campaign.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings acquiring Wells, Peja working hard over the summer.. wow im getting excited hopefully its only the begining.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Kings, Bonzi!!! :banana:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I guess Jackson has been injured a lot and I haven't kept up with the Kings all that much, but am I the only person who thinks it's crazy to trade Bobby Jackson for Bonzi Wells? I just see Wells as a very dime a dozen wing these days. Am I just seriously overrating Bobby Jackson?


I think Jackson is a great player too. He will start on Memphis this year I hope.


----------

